# ipod stand



## walkerrosewood (Jan 23, 2014)

There are tons of wood ipod accessories out there. Cases, covers, stands, and even passive speakers. A snowy day prompted me to build this little ipod stand for my wife. Oak 1/4" about 7 inches tall. 

I tried the passive speakers too, but the results were too embarrassing to post.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay, I am confused. We have three iPads. Versions 1, 2 and 3. Why two wires going into bottom of stand?

NEVERMIND, JUST REREAD...iPod, not iPad!


----------



## JJuarez (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice work Walker...bet your wife is wishing for more snowy days!!!


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great idea, Walker. What size did you make the slots for the wires?


----------



## walkerrosewood (Jan 23, 2014)

Indeed. She doesn't let me use the ipod. The laptop is "ours" but the ipod is "hers". I've been trying lots of little projects to get the hang of things with the router, many rough and with meticulousness. 

My wife likes to use her ipod for recipes while she is cooking. The other day she had it leaned up against the wall and said "you should build me an ipod stand." But I swear she said, "you should figure out how to make a dovetail slot and use a core box bit." So I grabbed some scrap and approximately 7 minutes later this one pictured on the left was in use. 

The one on the right here she can keep in her purse. The ipod slides in the slot and it holds it at an angle. This was deceivingly difficult to make due to the small size. Between cutting with a skill saw, making the slot and roundovers, I shattered four of them before getting it right.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Good idea and execution Walker looks great.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks good. And I have no idea what an iPad, OR iPod, is. And don't care. :dirol:


----------



## cibolotx (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks good, I'm working one for my LG Android with charger and speaker plugs on the bottom. Can't find anything off the shelf that works.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's actually a pretty cool idea . I'm liking the idea of standing up my iPad in the kitchen for recipes


----------



## walkerrosewood (Jan 23, 2014)

Go for it Rick. There are endless ways to make a stand. Google image search "wood ipod stand" for some ideas, or come up with your own design. It's very helpful in the kitchen. You don't have to keep picking up your ipod/ipad to read it, with food covered hands.


----------

